# Homöopathie für Bäume



## Kolja (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

irgendwo ich weiß nicht wo, habe ich mal was über Homöopathie für Bäume gelesen. 

Wir haben einen ca. 100 Jahre alten __ Bergahorn im Garten, dessen Krone sich jetzt seit zwei/drei Jahren auslichtet. Ich würde ihn gerne ein bisschen stärken, so dass er alle Stürme wie bisher weiter übersteht und uns erhalten bleibt.

Im Netz habe ich folgendes gefunden http://www.green-circle.de/ Hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder anderen Mitteln?


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Homöopathie für Bäume*

Hallo Andrea,

leider nein...

Aber falls sich hier keiner meldet, versuchs mal bei www.forum.planten.de !
Dort gibts sogar ein eigenes "Baumschutz-Forum" und sie sind wirklich nett und kompetent.


----------



## Armin (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Homöopathie für Bäume*

Hy,

leider schreiben die Jungs nicht, was da drin sein soll.
Da wäre ich ersmal vorsichtig 

Nachher will man dort bloss die Euronen.

In erster Linie stärkt man Pflanzen mit Nährstoffen (N,P,K,MgO) und Spurenelementen.  

Gruß Armin


----------



## Armin (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Homöopathie für Bäume*

Hy nochmals,

sowas dann schon eher : http://www.fluegel-gmbh.de/index/79042,

Gruß Armin


----------



## Redlisch (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Homöopathie für Bäume*



			
				Kolja schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> irgendwo ich weiß nicht wo, habe ich mal was über Homöopathie für Bäume gelesen.



Das klappt aber nur wenn der Baum auch daran glaubt ... 

Axel


----------



## Kolja (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Homöopathie für Bäume*

Hallo Armin,

ich habe noch mal etwas gesucht und eine Beschreibung des Wirkstoffes
in der PDF gefunden. Kannst du da bitte einmal rein schauen, was du davon hältst?

Bei dem Produkt, was du gefunden hast, sehe ich zwar jede Menge Zutaten, aber keinen homöopathischen Ansatz. Das muss ja auch nicht schlecht sein, wenn's denn wirkt, macht mich aber trotzdem ein bisschen misstrauisch.

Hallo Axel,
kein Freund der Hömoöpathie? Ich habe da unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn man das richtige Mittel findet, so wirkt es bei mir, bei meinen Kindern, beim Hund und warum nicht bei Wilma - dem __ Ahorn. Ich spreche mal mit ihr. Und ein bisschen glauben, kann ja auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Kolja (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Homöopathie für Bäume*

Hallo Annett,

danke für den Forumslink. Das ist ja auch ein schööööööönes Forum. Und ich muss aufpassen, dass ich mich da nicht festlese. Sonst sitze ich mit all meinen Interessen nur noch am PC.  
Auf jeden Fall wird da das Mittel in unterschiedlichen Zusammenhängen diskutiert. Ich glaube ich probiere es einfach mal aus.


----------

